# D'addario NYXL the worst strings I've ever paid for



## amagras

In my opinion these strings don't worth the money, even the sticker is useless and that's all I have to say.


----------



## BMW-KTM

All D'Addario strings are worthless if you ask me.


----------



## vadsy

Alternatives?


----------



## zdogma

I have used 3 sets of Nyxl strings, I got them on sale at L&M, so they weren't much more than regular strings (about7$ a set). They do stay in tune better than standard daddarios and last longer. No broken strings. I didn't like the sound quite as much (but it was OK) and they feel a bit sticky under the fingers. I'm not sure I would buy them again (especially with the higher price) but they were far from the worst I have used.


----------



## knight_yyz

I have only ever used Dean Markley blue steel custom lights in all of my electrics. Although when I get my tele next week I might try something new.


----------



## Moosehead

vadsy said:


> Alternatives?


DR string are the best strings out there imo

Ive used d'addario as well as lots of other brands, they're ok but nothing to write home about. Except the price, i got a 3 pack for maybe 12 bucks. DR are 8 or 9 bucks a pack but last quite a while and sound great throughout their life.


----------



## marcos

Elixir Nanoweb last forever and remain clear as a bell. More expensive at about 22.95 a pack but worth it in the long run especially if you dont like to change strings.


----------



## Guest

No clue about the NYXL but EXL-110s have been my strings for years and years now. Consistent, reasonable life to them. Not too bright or too dark. Good tension that doesn't let up for quite some time. I basically replace strings when I feel they've gone dull. Never break the things. It's been 10 years or more since I've broken a string.


----------



## mhammer

I started using XL-110s over 30 years ago and have generally been very happy with them. Not _quite_ as bright as some others, right out of the package, but sound like they do new, several weeks on, which I like.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I haven't tried the NYXL but I have used other sets of Daddario. I switched to Ernie Ball a few years ago. Although tonight I threw on a set of Curt Mangan Fusion Matched strings on my Les Paul. They sound really good. But...while stretch out the strings I popped the E string so I had to dig out a set of Ernie Balls to replace it. Otherwise they sound great. Now if I could only play a lot better...


----------



## Mooh

EXL-110 on electric forever it seems. No complaints. I don't object to some other brands but I've never been displeased with D'Addario, they're consistent, reliable, long lasting, and sound great.

If there was ever a "your mileage may vary" topic, this might be it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

So what's the difference between the EXLa and NYXLs?


----------



## Budda

iaresee said:


> So what's the difference between the EXLa and NYXLs?


NYXL's are coated I think? Or are supposed to have alloys that act like coated strings. I tried them, and it was nothing to do with tone that put me off - they feel like they have less tension running the same gauge. I usually use EXL 10-52's. I am still waiting for Amagras' explaination - all he did was say "worst strings ever" without any reasoning or logic.

Given that strings cost far less than drum skins, I say give a pack a test run and see if you dig it!


----------



## amagras

This is a list of all my frustrations with the NYXL strings:

1- I bought a set because the guy from L&M said they were coated, they're not. I know this is off topic but still predisposes me against 

2- Money's an issue for me when buying something that I'm not 100% sure of. These strings cost me the same as a set of Elixir (which I like)

3- One week later I wasn't able to tune my guitar and the tone was dead quiet. As a point of comparison I can say that a set of Ernie Ball last 3 to 4 weeks in my guitar and a set of Elixir last 8 to 12 weeks. As a side note I can add that I practice the same amount of time every day except for when I have to do some recording and the rare occasion when I jam. 

4- I automatically stopped thinking about this particular brand until yesterday when I discovered that the NYXL sticker I had in the back of my guitar to avoid the finish to be scratched by a belt was largely raised, I decided to completely remove the sticker and now you can see the picture on my OP, that was the reason I decided to create it, the trigger I'd say. 


I remember the regular D'addario strings to be not better, not worse than other strings in the same price but I find these NYXL you be not better but worst because they are priced high and that's the only real difference imo. 

Strings are an important factor of my playing because I don't like them when they are brand new, instead I consider a set of string optimal after a full day of tension on standard tuning, for this reason I want my strings to last longer than a week because every time I put on a new set I won't feel comfortable for at least 24 hours. The brand have less impact on my playing compared to the above. 

I could go on, I like talking about guitar


----------



## Milkman

I don't like the feel of coated strings and I change my strings often so I buy based on sound and stability.

Ernie Balls work well for me.


----------



## amagras

I forgot to say that I started using Elixir strings because I used to live next to the coast in a tropical zone and I had to change strings every other rehearsal session. I recently tried the D'addario in question only because on my nearest L&M (Altavista Dr in Ottawa) they don't always have Elixir for electric in stock.


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> NYXL's are coated I think? Or are supposed to have alloys that act like coated strings.


Ah. Yea, I've tried Elixirs on and off over the years and just can't get right with coated strings. I like the way uncoated strings bind to my fingers I guess? Dunno.



> I tried them, and it was nothing to do with tone that put me off - they feel like they have less tension running the same gauge.


Oh! This is my BIGGEST complaint with EB Slinkys! I got gifted a whole bunch of them from EB last year and tried really hard to use them but they were all so...slinky...in comparison to EXLs of the same gauge that my guitars were all weird with them on. Lots of buzzing and fret noise. Went back to EXL-110s and everything was perfect again.



> Given that strings cost far less than drum skins, I say give a pack a test run and see if you dig it!


Based on what you said I'll probably stay where I am. EXL-110s just work, my guitar are set up for them.


----------



## Budda

If NYXL's cost the same as Elixir's ($22) you overpaid by $10 I think. https://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=search&SearchTxt=d'addario+NYXL&x=0&y=0


----------



## amagras

I used to pay around $12 for Elixir but since I discovered the Gibson vintage reissue (even the other ones, I don't remember the name) I don't use them anymore.


----------



## lovetoplay

I have been using D'Addarios for years but lately the quality has gone down hill. They aren't consistent from pack to pack, don't last long and corrode after a couple of days. I have tried Ernie Balls a couple of times recently and they are absolute junk. Curt Mangans are very good, great sound and last a long time. My favorites now are Elixir Nanoweb. They sound great, last a long time and are easy to play.


----------



## High/Deaf

I had a bad batch of D'Addarios years ago, after using them for a decade or two. Lots of broken strings and I hardly ever break strings. Plus, I just hate the multi-colored ball ends, especially on bigsbys.

Big DR fan now. My guitar guy recommended them and he gives me good prices when I buy bulk.


----------



## Diablo

ive always found Daddario strings to be fairly dead sounding. new strings that felt like old strings. Some guys prob like that. I remember reading a long time ago that one of EVHs eccentricities was that he would boil new strings before putting them on.

I used to really like GHS Boomers.


----------



## Guest

I'm wondering if guys who like DR and Slinky's are running them exclusively on Strat-scale guitars?


----------



## Moosehead

iaresee said:


> I'm wondering if guys who like DR and Slinky's are running them exclusively on Strat-scale guitars?


Nope, les paul and prs mccarty. My number ones.

The Fender gets the cheapies!! (d'addario's or boomers)


----------



## Guest

Moosehead said:


> Nope, les paul and prs mccarty. My number ones.
> 
> The Fender gets the cheapies!! (d'addario's or boomers)


Interesting. I figured my dislike of them was because my PRSi are shorter scale and they just felt too slack at that scale.


----------



## lovetoplay

If your strings feel too slack you could try moving up a gauge. I have 11's on my PRS DGT and they feel perfect. There are a few string makers who make 10.5's which sounds like a good option for my Strat and Tele, 10's are feeling a little sloppy.


----------



## knight_yyz

My new Prestige has D'addario's and they seem too slack to me as well. The guitar plays fine and sounds great but the strings don't feel right to me. Can't wait to try out the new DM Helix pure nickles that are on the way


----------



## Guest

lovetoplay said:


> If your strings feel too slack you could try moving up a gauge. I have 11's on my PRS DGT and they feel perfect. There are a few string makers who make 10.5's which sounds like a good option for my Strat and Tele, 10's are feeling a little sloppy.


Not a feel thing -- an actually-are-too-slack thing. Slinkys and DRs, for the same gauge, both had excessive fret buzz when I put them on PRS when compared to the same gauge EXL-110s. So that implies there was less tension on the strings.

Not really interested in running a heavier gauge.


----------



## Moosehead

On the prs I tried 10's and also didn't like them so went back up to 11's. Both DR. Never gave thought to the string type being my issue, more apparent to me was the tone. My fingers would most definitely prefer the 10's. 

10's on the les Paul and no slack issues. I have a bigsby though.


----------



## bluebayou

I use DR Pure Blues 10-52 on my LP and Tele. I am trying Martin Retro for my acoustic and am really enjoying them. No phosphor bronze anywhere. You can pick my acoustic out from a mile away - its the only one that doesn't have bronze strings!!!


----------



## lovetoplay

iaresee said:


> Interesting. I figured my dislike of them was because my PRSi are shorter scale and they just felt too slack at that scale.


Sorry, I guess I misunderstood "they just felt too slack" to mean they felt too slack as opposed to "an actually-are-too-slack thing."


----------



## Stonehead

Never had an issue with D'Addario strings.


----------



## Guitar101

As for D'addario's. I gave a set of of EXL110's to a gigging buddy of mine and he tried them on his brand new $3500 Les Paul. Next time I saw him he told me he loved them and has switched to those strings. I personally use my acoustic a lot more and use EJ16's on it. They seem so clear and bright after I change strings but alas, I'm on a fixed income so I can't change them as often as I like. :frown-new:


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

" D'addario's worthless " 

Really ??


Wow ... i've been putting worthless strings on my guitars for years i guess .
9-46 XL's are some of the best strings i have ever used .
To each their own i always say !


IMO , the top 3 strings that i have ever used !

1. GHS Boomers 9-46 
2. D'addario XL 9-46
3. SIT ( Stay in tune ) 9-42 . hard to find in Canada 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## KoskineN

I bought one pack to try out, but still haven't put them on. 

As for d'Addario's string in general, I've been usen XL110 & XL115 for years now, and they are still my favorites.


----------



## Guest

I put one of the sets of Slinkys I had kicking around on my Strat this weekend and, as suspected, they work just fine on the longer scale guitar. The feel good there. No issues with fret buzz after changing brand. They're the same gauge (10-46) as the EXL110s I normally use. So yea, for me it seems like there's a combination of string gauge, manufacturer and scale length that works best for me.


----------



## mrfiftyfour

Been using Boomers for most of my playing life. Great tone, no buzz, intonate well and I never break strings. I have tried pretty much all the brands and to be honest, I could use any of them in a pinch. 
Except for DR. 
DR sucks baĺls. 
Seriously.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Been using boomers or ernie ball strings for at least 12 years. The boomers usually. Never had an issue so I stick with them


----------



## knight_yyz

I'm liking the Dean Markley helix's so far.


----------



## allthumbs56

I picked up a couple 3-packs of XL110's earlier this year and had nothing but trouble with the wrapped strings breaking on my guitars within days of installation. I have used the XL's for years without problems so I can only assume that I got some bad batches. Nonetheless I will be switching to either EBs or DRs as I can't trust them in live situations anymore after 3 failures in the past 3 gigs.


----------



## Guitar101

allthumbs56 said:


> I picked up a couple 3-packs of XL110's earlier this year and had nothing but trouble with the wrapped strings breaking on my guitars within days of installation. I have used the XL's for years without problems so I can only assume that I got some bad batches. Nonetheless I will be switching to either EBs or DRs as I can't trust them in live situations anymore after 3 failures in the past 3 gigs.


Please complain about the bad batch wherever you purchased them from. If for no other reason than to let them know they have a quality control problem. I use those strings on my electrics and would like the manufacturer to get their act together before I have to order new strings. Thanks.


----------



## High/Deaf

allthumbs56 said:


> I picked up a couple 3-packs of XL110's earlier this year and had nothing but trouble with the wrapped strings breaking on my guitars within days of installation. I have used the XL's for years without problems so I can only assume that I got some bad batches. Nonetheless I will be switching to either EBs or DRs as I can't trust them in live situations anymore after 3 failures in the past 3 gigs.


Yep, same thing happened with me about 15 years ago. I won't touch them now - and not just because of those ugly technicolor yawn ballends - I can't trust the quality.

I've been happily using DR's since - so sad to hear I've been mislead and apparently they 'suck balls'. Don't know how they do that but it does remind me of the old saw about opinions and assholes!


----------



## krusty

knight_yyz said:


> I'm liking the Dean Markley helix's so far.


Another vote for Helix here - the pure nickel version. Rotosound pure nickel in a pinch - both on my Parker Fly Mojo

That being said, I have tried the NYXL on both the Fly and my PRS SC245, and found they had a very even volume and tonality right across all strings.


----------



## mrfiftyfour

"I've been happily using DR's since - so sad to hear I've been mislead and apparently they 'suck balls'. Don't know how they do that but it does remind me of the old saw about opinions and assholes!"

I know it comes down to personal opinion. I've tried them three times and each time they were dull sounding, terrible feel and broke quickly. What are the chances I got three bad batches years apart?


----------

